
Phone connector (audio) - Stratoscope
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phone_connector_(audio)
======
Stratoscope
This is a much more interesting article than I expected.

Covers the entire history of 3.5mm, 1/4", and other types of phone plugs and
jacks, including the applications we all know of and a bunch I never heard
about before.

------
johnhenry
With the advent of the iPhone 7, I can't help but wonder how long analog
connectors will be around in other devices?

